# fuck colorado



## ericwild (May 6, 2013)

need anyone to hang with and or hopout


----------



## eske silver (May 7, 2013)

I'm stuck in fuckin denver but I'm looking for a van.
Where are you?


----------



## ericwild (May 7, 2013)

canon city 2hrs south going to denver in about a week but i dont what to do there i fuckn HATE 16th st


----------

